# Will these qualificatons mean anything!



## hannahlou (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi everyone,

We are looking to move to Canada BC to be exact. I am currently in my Final year of a Bachelors Degree in Education. I also have a Foundation degree for Teaching assistants and a NVQ3 Early Years care and Education. Would these Quals put me in a good position to find work within a school?
If any one can offer any advise on what my options would be then that would be Great..


----------



## shazza151 (Jan 10, 2008)

hannahlou said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We are looking to move to Canada BC to be exact. I am currently in my Final year of a Bachelors Degree in Education. I also have a Foundation degree for Teaching assistants and a NVQ3 Early Years care and Education. Would these Quals put me in a good position to find work within a school?
> If any one can offer any advise on what my options would be then that would be Great..


HI hannahlou,
I was a registered childminder in the UK and completed and passed my N.V.Q level 3 in Child Care Learning and Developmentas well as many other qualifications, before moving to Alberta, Canada.
Since arriving here I have learned that I cannot work with children,  because of my status in the province I live (even though apparently I am over qualified). 
However different provinces have different rules, so may you should check the government of B.C website for some answers to your questions.
Good luck
Shazza 151


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey!

I was just wondering is it easier to live and work in Canada then the US? I've read everywhere that in order to work in the US you need to be sponsored by a US employer on a H1B Visa or a L1 Visa in which a company within your own country will transfer you.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

ChungyUK said:


> I was just wondering is it easier to live and work in Canada then the US? I've read everywhere that in order to work in the US you need to be sponsored by a US employer on a H1B Visa or a L1 Visa in which a company within your own country will transfer you.


That definitely seems to be the case. For the US you need to be sponsored by either an employer or a close family member. There is no "points system" whereby you can qualify as being merely employable and then go try your luck on the job market.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

